# 2016 Snowpocalypse Jonas Pics



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sammy's first snow


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Eeeeeek, I love this, I'm delighted!!! 

I'll join in - took this one of Abby (and her best friend Chloe) on our last excursion outdoors, it's not up on our other thread:


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Teagan's first Blizzard


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Never thought I would be jealous of the snow. But I am! The goldies love it so much. Oh well, another day at the beach for us I suppose - sigh


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Harleysmum said:


> Never thought I would be jealous of the snow. But I am! The goldies love it so much. Oh well, another day at the beach for us I suppose - sigh


Harleysmum maybe you can start a thread of all the warm weather goldens at the beach and we can all be jealous


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Haha, I love that idea! "Fire vs ice"!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Wasn't sure if Deaglan would find his way back.


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Heehee, love the progression and the little trail Deaglan's leaving behind him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tennyson*

WOW!! Now that's alot of snow. How much did you get?


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know. Nobody knows.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, you guys did get a lot! Looks like close to 2 feet on Tennyson's pictures. Love the pictures, thanks for posting. I hope everyone was safe and warm and now the real fun of digging out begins.


----------



## rachelprogress (Nov 4, 2015)

Video of snow fetch once I cut a path for Murph in the yard!
https://www.instagram.com/p/BA4-IxGvl1i/?taken-by=murphysgoldenlife










Waiting to go out for round 2 of snow romp!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Waiting to go out for round 2 of snow romp![/quote]

LOVE the pic . Is that a Bully stick in his mouth?


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow!! That's a lot of snow. Wish I could get Bodie to play fetch like that! Murphy's amazing!!


----------



## rachelprogress (Nov 4, 2015)

That is a bully stick he's got! Looks like a stogie though! LOL. He really is a fetch expert. When I brought him home the first thing we did was fetch, didn't have to teach him a thing. Threw his stuffed duck about 10 times in a row and he'd bring it right back. It is incredible! 

Here's another few for good measure. Tomorrow will be even more fun. We have about 20" now! Almost twice what he was out in earlier In these photos. Still coming down. 








Unsure about this!








mom hallllpppp it's too deep! 








I keep digging out the back door... But it's pretty futile at this point. 








Snow zoomies crash 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh that second picture of Murphy is just too cute!!! And I love the snow zoomies crash.  I wish I could get Abby to crash!!!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks like we got about 22" Time to shovel out


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Looks like we got about 22" Time to shovel out


Cute pics
The second of which deserves a frame.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures everyone, fun seeing your pups and dogs having a blast in the snow. 

Murphy's video was too cute...... love it.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Here are some pics of hubby walking Rosie (our harness is too big so until we get one that fits well have to use her collar)

She enjoys for a few mins then wants to come in lol

We got about 24 in we will have snow on the ground till April lol


----------



## Gee123 (Dec 20, 2015)

Gigi wanted to go sledding!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Too cute. Gigi looks like she could be a sissy to Rosie & Luna (or maybe a cousin) .


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

So it isn't a blizzard but we got around 1.5-" in GA. LOL! Tanner's first snow and he loved it!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

Lynn C they certainly do!! Love these white puppies in the snow. So cute!!
Poor Tanner-hope he gets some more snow soon!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

The snow is too deep for Luna to play but she did find a mound to climb


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

So glad Tanner got a taste of snow


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

My boy makes the best of it.


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

LynnC said:


> Too cute. Gigi looks like she could be a sissy to Rosie & Luna (or maybe a cousin) .


I agree!!!!


----------



## Eabeal (Feb 9, 2014)

Duke can't get enough! He just loves it!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

These are great pictures of dogs enjoying the snow! We didn't get too much here, but that's OK.


----------



## rachelprogress (Nov 4, 2015)

"Uhh we got a problem mom!!"










Murph was well excited today, stuck his head down in the 2 feet we have... And proceeded to plow around with his head under the snow. [emoji23] hysterical to watch. 









Practicing his sweet puppy pose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IrisBramble (Oct 15, 2015)

Love seeing all the pups in the snow 

Rosie loves it for about 5-10 mins then shes done loves to stick her head down in and plow though and eat it.


----------

